# Kidding kit



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

I know there is lots of formulas on kidding kits but could you see what I’m missing, here’s what I got 

Lots of towels 
Hairdryer 
Gloves 
Scissors 
Dental floss 
Flashlight 
Scales to weigh kids 
Kid coats Incase it’s cold
thermometer 
Trash bag 
Bucket of warm water to wash up if need be 

Also what kind of lube do you recommend? I hopefully never need to go in but maybe I should have some on hand, I heard of veg oil for lube is that okay to use or did I just dream that up?

Iodine and could someone tell me where you buy iodine, I didn’t dip the cords the last time my goats kidded but I’m going to this time, also what kind of iodine?

If you think of something I missed please say so, my goat won’t kid till oct but I just wanted to figure out what i should get that I didn’t have last time


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Also how many kids is too many for a Nigerian dwarf to nurse and take care of ? She had 3 last time and did fine, if she has more than three do I need to bottle feed one or two


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Everything looks good but i have Electrolytes on hand and puppy pads.

And if she were mine and she had 4 I'd take two and bottle feed them

Ill find my kidding kit give me a sec


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

Premier 1 has some good kidding products




__





Shepherd's Choice - Premier1Supplies


Recommended by veterinarians, these sheep and goat care supplies are a staple in any shepherd’s toolbox.




www.premier1supplies.com


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Everything looks good but i have Electrolytes on hand and puppy pads.
> 
> And if she were mine and she had 4 I'd take two and bottle feed them


What are electrolytes used for


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> What are electrolytes used for


Low energy kids or for a low energy mama


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Low energy kids or for a low energy mama


Where do you buy them, what brand do you recommend


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> Where do you buy them, what brand do you recommend


I buy mine from Tracker Supply and I use Manna pro


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here are the Electrolytes i use










Also her is the Idoin


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Definitely get one of those nasal bulbs if you don't have one. I would not want to be without one of those. I would highly recommend this lube: SuperLube™

Here's a link to my kidding kit. It's very complete, but don't freak out, you really don't need all of the things I got. It's at the bottom of the page: MellonFriend's First Ever Kidding Thread 2021


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry for calling it Idoin it what we call iodine here lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Puppy pads

nasal bulb

Nipples and bottles

needles + syringes

towels & old wash cloths

bandages & scissors

iodine

A little bowl/cup in case i have to milk mama to get some colostrum for baby ( if i pull to bottle feed or if mama won't let baby nurse)

Vitamin B complex INJ & thiamine HCI INJ (Just in case we need it)

Electrolytes so after mom kids (I mix it with a bucket of water for some extra energy) and also for low energy kids and or low energy mom

A Mineral Drench- DRENCH FORMULA Power Punch

Jump start, selenium and probios

A BIG cup of ice water and some food LOL Also i will ad something if i forgot it


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I used @MellonFriend’s kidding list. It’s very complete and I promise that you won’t need but about 20% of the stuff on it but I was very paranoid and I was prepared for the worst. 
This is the stuff that I would have for the minimum: 
Nasal bulb
Electrolytes (I use the one in the green package for goats at TSC)
Towels lots of them
Halter/lead rope or collar and rope 
Bucket for warm water
Iodine (I don’t dip my kids cords I spray them with 7% iodine from the vet) 
Banamine
A good antibiotic (I use la 200)


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Here are the Electrolytes i use
> View attachment 209321
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks everyone , I’m going to get lube, iodine, nasal bulb, and electrolytes and probably some other stuff


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

You can find lengthy kidding lists all over the web, but after 6 kidding seasons, the only items I use consistently are:
-Bulb syringe
-Towels
-Paper towels
-Iodine or Triodine 
-Dental floss for tying navels
-Scissors

Everything else usually just gets in the way. I have other essentials like a kid puller, lube, weak kid string, etc, but I've never had to use any of them. Good things to have on hand just in case, but I'm thinking of splitting my kidding kit into a smaller "regular delivery, doe in labor grab this bag" kit and a secondary "there's trouble, here's the big guns" kit. It gets annoying having to toss aside the kid puller and rifle through stomach tubes just to find the damn dental floss at the bottom of the bucket to tie off a long umbilical cord! Meanwhile iodine has, of course, spilled all over everything because even when it's double bagged IT STILL FINDS A WAY.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Calistar said:


> You can find lengthy kidding lists all over the web, but after 6 kidding seasons, the only items I use consistently are:
> -Bulb syringe
> -Towels
> -Paper towels
> ...


What is the difference between iodine and triodine? Is one better than the other


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> What is the difference between iodine and triodine? Is one better than the other


About $12 
I think triodine has "more" in it and is better/gentler. I bought a bottle of it but when I ran out I used regular iodine and I can't say I noticed a difference.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Calistar said:


> About $12
> I think triodine has "more" in it and is better/gentler. I bought a bottle of it but when I ran out I used regular iodine and I can't say I noticed a difference.


Thanks so much.😊


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Calistar said:


> About $12
> I think triodine has "more" in it and is better/gentler. I bought a bottle of it but when I ran out I used regular iodine and I can't say I noticed a difference.


One more question have you ever used the iodine swaps ? Would they work? And is povidone okay? And does it need to be 7% ? Sorry that was more than one question


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Povidone is basically the same as Betadine. A swab stick would mean the cotton tip would have to be rubbed against the umbilical cord versus dipping or pouring the iodine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really want to dip the cord to make sure everything is covered.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> You really want to dip the cord to make sure everything is covered.


I plan to dip them, I just saw the swabs and thought maybe they would work, but I’m going to get the regular kind


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I have povidone iodine, and it's not 7%. Off the top of my head I'm not sure the percentage. I used it on all my kids and their cords dried up very nicely, no issues.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I have povidone iodine, and it's not 7%. Off the top of my head I'm not sure the percentage. I used it on all my kids and their cords dried up very nicely, no issues.


Okay thanks, I’m glad I can use povidone, I cannot find iodine 7%, do you know if you can use povidone to paint on their tails to see if they are iodine deficient , I thought I could try, I don’t think their iodine deficient but they seemed to be deficient in about every thing else this year.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> Okay thanks, I’m glad I can use povidone, I cannot find iodine 7%, do you know if you can use povidone to paint on their tails to see if they are iodine deficient , I thought I could try, I don’t think their iodine deficient but they seemed to be deficient in about every thing else this year.


I used the povidone iodine to paint tails and it didn't work very well for me. When I dealt with iodine deficiency it was only fixed when I put out another mineral that was higher in iodine. If you aren't seeing goiters though, they probably aren't deficient. 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We already have a good place full of great info here.

See link below.:








Kidding Supplies


Please list supplies you keep on hand for kidding. Anything pre and post birth as well. Note what others have posted before you before posting so that there aren't repeat posts of the same supplies. Thank you.




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I used the povidone iodine to paint tails and it didn't work very well for me. When I dealt with iodine deficiency it was only fixed when I put out another mineral that was higher in iodine. If you aren't seeing goiters though, they probably aren't deficient. 😉


No I’m not seeing goiters, my one doe is pregnant and I don’t want her loosing the babies just because of iodine deficiency, so I thought painting their tails would be a easy way to tell, I’m changing the subject of this formula but is iodined salt good thing to offer for a iodine deficiency,I really cannot afford to buy kelp, I just want to make sure their getting enough, they have wind and rain minerals, I gave them copper, zinc, and sunflower seeds for Selenium I’m not sure that how you spell selenium so sorry if it’s wrong, what did you use when your goats had a iodine deficiency?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> No I’m not seeing goiters, my one doe is pregnant and I don’t want her loosing the babies just because of iodine deficiency, so I thought painting their tails would be a easy way to tell, I’m changing the subject of this formula but is iodined salt good thing to offer for a iodine deficiency,I really cannot afford to buy kelp, I just want to make sure their getting enough, they have wind and rain minerals, I gave them copper, zinc, and sunflower seeds for Selenium I’m not sure that how you spell selenium so sorry if it’s wrong, what did you use when your goats had a iodine deficiency?


Iodized livestock salt is good for iodine deficiency, but like I said, no goiters=no deficiency.🙂 Redmond goat salt is very good and my goats really liked it. I cannot justify the price of kelp either. I added a mineral from a local farmers cooperative that has kelp in it. It's only available in the South Eastern US, but it's called CO-OP supreme goat mineral. For selenium I use Replamin Plus Gel.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Iodized livestock salt is good for iodine deficiency, but like I said, no goiters=no deficiency.🙂 Redmond goat salt is very good and my goats really liked it. I cannot justify the price of kelp either. I added a mineral from a local farmers cooperative that has kelp in it. It's only available in the South Eastern US, but it's called CO-OP supreme goat mineral. For selenium I use Replamin Plus Gel.


Thank you


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You're welcome.🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> Thanks


Your welcome!


----------



## Mike_C (Mar 25, 2021)

I would also include isolation gowns, in case things go sideways and it is going to get messy. 

I also have have my vet's and back up vet's phone number on speed dial. They both have a link to my goat cam.


----------

